# Cranked Trimming Chisel



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the rewiew
what do you meen by that " not Square with the cheisel " 
not that I will defend Hirsch/two cherry if they have made some junk
but it doesn´t look like them to make that 
and when they call it the only parringcheisel you can use a mallet on 
then I wonder even more

Dennis


----------



## speakerscott (Nov 22, 2007)

The cutting edge is not at 90 degrees to the chisel, it is angled slightly like a skew chisel. There is a reason for the angle on the skew chisel…but in this case I think this is just an accident. I'll try and take a picture to show it…but I have lousy camera skills, so that may take a while.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

as long as you dont have to make paparys as I have before I can sent them over the morsekey
then I don´t think you shuold complain ….. LOL
hit us with your pictures of art 

Dennis


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

I've seen someone turn an old chisel in to a skew chisel.
I assume it would be the same process. Grind the chisel to the correct angle then regrind the face and bevel to your desired angle.
Quite the process, and one i would seek the hlelp of a professional or at least someone with experience.

But if they are new chisels and way off I would return them.
I now realize all chisels require a degree of work when you buy them new or even used, but somethimes it's just more work than one has time for.

thanks for the review.


----------



## speakerscott (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh, I've re-ground chisels to angles, straightened them etc…the deal is, they are all flat backed chisels that I can reference on my Tormek. Not sure how to reference this thing since it won't fit in a jig. Might have to carefully do it by hand.

Scott


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

it shuold be possipble to do it with one of the smaller rolling jiigs on a stone or sandpaper


----------



## speakerscott (Nov 22, 2007)

Dennis,

It might be with some of the fancier rolling jigs. I have a cheap one that came with my Norton stone 3-pack, and it won't work. Oh well…I spent about 20 minutes very…very carefully trimming it up on my Tormek using one of the jig rests as a guide..not ideal but far better.

Scott


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sounds good 
I gess you have to make a block that fits the curve on the cheisel nest time it need a tuch up
and do it with sandpaper on glass I gess that wuold be easyer

I think I ask dieter smidt´s tools in germany next time I buy something at him 
to hear what he recoment will be the best way I know he has connection to 
the factory ….. some just got to know the best way to tackle this cheisel

take care
Dennis


----------



## JayPique (May 25, 2009)

I've had one of these chisels, and they are indeed fussy to sharpen square. But the bigger frustration for me was that the curved nature of the blade makes for a somewhat short flat spot, and this in turn makes it easy for it to rock. I prefer the Crown style crank-knecks that are flat all along the blade.
JP


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

JP I don´t know if you are aware of they are made for timber work and not for fine pairing work

Dennis


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Rough them with a belt sander. Then hone on a stone.


----------

